# Bands for winter shooting?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Are there any?
Now, we've been getting temperatures in the -30c range (-22 F) so there is no way I'd try to shoot outdoors in temperatures like that!
But in the late winter/early spring when temps are closer to 0c (32f) would the bands still work, or will the cold damage them?


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Linatex and tubes


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

The new elastic from dankung is really good in the cold.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

What I have shoot now in -2°C- +2°C, is GZK 0,72mm, Precise 0,75 mm (not anti-cold) and Dankung 1745 tubes and all works fine.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I don't have any issue with TB Gold in the cold as long as it is snap drawn and drawn to the STOP point where it will not draw any farther. I don't typically chase bunnies if it is colder than 10 below 0 (F) though. The beagles simply do not smell all that well as the snow don't hold much scent below that temp anyway.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

1/16" thick Tan gum rubber 10"s x 1/2" x 3/8"-good with marbles and steel balls up to 7/16". That cut worked for me when I used to hunt. Give it a try. Gum is pretty durable too.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> What I have shoot now in -2°C- +2°C, is GZK 0,72mm, Precise 0,75 mm (not anti-cold) and Dankung 1745 tubes and all works fine.


Precise .70 here...works great!


----------

